# 10-10-11 big 9



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shot this guy last night, rage right through the heart! almost split it in half!!!
He came in right as the sun was going below the corn and temps cooled off instantly. Just feeding his way along the field edge. He weighed in at 240 lbs. field dressed.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Congrats on the buck.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice one!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude......awesome...!!! lol


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Hoss there for sure

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats man! That thing has a huge body! Good luck doe hunting!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job that's a monster

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great job on a great buck


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone, just had it green scored at 158 3/8 net


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

thats an awesome deer what was the spread?


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Spread was 21 5/8. Beams were both 24"+ g2's were 10 and 11


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Gorgeous buck!! Hoping to get one even close to that size!


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations man, what a beast. What kind of field edge was it, (corn, soy, grass, etc.)?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Congo rats on a great deer.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fishfordin. It was corn/woods with the corn still standing. He had just laid a rub on a fencepost!


----------



## nikron (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice , What a brute. Congrats


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Congrats, great buck!!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Dang!! That is a beast! Way to go!

Lg_mouth


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Great looking deer! That is a huge body and a nice set of headgear! Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow that things huge!


----------

